# Saddlebred crazy!



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice horse it appears. How is he bred?

No Saddlers for me...got QH's now. But I groomed many years, and my father was a trainer.

We owned WC Mimi Genius, Sug Utz up, in the 50's, as well as another ASB.

Love them, just not any right around here.

There are quite a few Saddlebred FB groups, if you want I can tell you how to find them. Wonderful pictures of the old timers too.

Just love the breed. And miss them so much.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy! And doing what Saddlebreds do best! I will post some pictures when I get home from work. I just have some youngsters right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful gelding Sammy is

Welcome to the forum


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh yay! More Saddlebred owners! OP, your boy is so thick and stout. Gorgeous! My mare is a skinny, narrow little thing. I really do hope she fills out as she continues to mature. I'm new to Saddlebreds. Anyone have any idea how long it takes for a Saddlebred to really fill out? She's almost 5, and is a petite thing. 16 hh, but has a *tiny* chest.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

One of my all time favourite breeds. I have never owned nor handled a Saddlebred, but I have always adored the way they look and carry themselves. I will definitely be subbing to this thread to see some beauties .


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

My friend tells me that Saddlebreds are wonderful, and they are a lot of fun. They also will not respond well to painful training because their presence is created from being "happy" and a pleaser.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Saddlleseatsmart. Always good to see more Saddlebred fanciers. I always wish more would consider the breed. Here is a pic of my favourite boy, Denmark's Monarch, sadly long gone now. 










While I love my daughter's Gypsy Horses, if I were younger, I'd still have a Saddlebred in my stable. THE best type of do-it-all, horse.

Lizzie


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

My giraffe.

He is also kinda narrow. I'm working on plumping him up, but he is running around constantly.

He has been the best horse I've ever owned, and known!!! I trained everything, except walking on a lead. He is pretty much the best horse ever.


----------



## HannahAndSammy (Apr 14, 2013)

thatkrayz said:


> Oh yay! More Saddlebred owners! OP, your boy is so thick and stout. Gorgeous! My mare is a skinny, narrow little thing. I really do hope she fills out as she continues to mature. I'm new to Saddlebreds. Anyone have any idea how long it takes for a Saddlebred to really fill out? She's almost 5, and is a petite thing. 16 hh, but has a *tiny* chest.


 Well they usually will fill out at 6-7! By now you should be doing lots of long lining to build his muscle and start training him to get ready to be ridden! Good luck, hes very cute


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, she's already broke to ride. (English) Currently gets worked about 2-3 times a week. Lots and lots of flat work, and slowly working our way to jumping. She's a master of ground poles. I have some hills in the pasture next door that I try to work her on, however, the heat has been preventing me from working her too hard. With fall around the corner, she will definitely get more workouts. Was just curious if the narrowness was something common in the breed, or if I should expect her chest to catch up to the rest of her. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

I have 2 right now. Here's my 4 year old gelding:










I also have a 12 year old mare with a happy ending story. I had owned her as a weanling and had to sell her right before she was 2. She went to a lady who was big into showing gaited horses. Lost track of her but always wondered how she was. 9 years later my trainer mentioned she saw her consigned to a breed auction. I contacted her current owner and bought her back before the auction. She was in KY, in foal. I'm so glad I didn't wait until the auction. She was skin and bones, sunken about an inch on her sacroiliac, so malnourished her coat was falling out, dead lame (even though they said she was sound) and 2 months from foaling. Here she is a year and a half later:










I love asbs and can't wait until we move and get our farm. Probably won't have show horses any more (moving to the UP), but I'd like some rescues to repurpose and ride/drive around the farm. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's my ASB mare,Attache's Queen Of Hearts,aka Juno. (sorry for the poor picture quality)
I am a fellow ASB lover;I love their look,versatility,stamina,energy,personality,they are just so much fun!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is making me drool! I first learned how to ride on saddlebreds and morgans riding saddleseat...beautiful beautiful horses yall have got!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This is my gelding, Psychedelic aka Psych. He is my first ever non-stock horse, and I've only had him since June. He is the first and only horse I've ever been to an open show with, and this year we went to around 5 and won between 25-30 ribbons and medals. We show western pleasure together, though he was previously shown country pleasure and saddleseat. He is so well mannered. He will gladly plod around for miles on end, but you can just see him light up every time he enters the show ring. Hopefully we can have a good show career together. I already love him to death.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

HorseOfCourse said:


>


Very nice! I still think that Saddlebreds are the most beautiful western horses. Love them!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

OK - I will pitch in here 
I agree with Inga that ASBs make beautiful Western mounts  
I am posting few photos of my 5 year old Saddlebred gelding, he's a total sweet heart.. what an awesome family horse. He's mostly family / pleasure horse - we do few local shows per season - nothing serious.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

MyBrandy said:


> OK - I will pitch in here
> I agree with Inga that ASBs make beautiful Western mounts
> I am posting few photos of my 5 year old Saddlebred gelding, he's a total sweet heart.. what an awesome family horse. He's mostly family / pleasure horse - we do few local shows per season - nothing serious.




Oh,He's positively lovely!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I added to my ASB collection today!  This is Legacy's Layla and she is a four year old mare. She's on the short side for an ASB,but she's got such a presence and energy about her that you don't even really notice her short stature. She is very green and hasn't been worked with since the winter,so she definitely needs alot of work,but I think she'll be a fun project.
Here's some pics of her from her in-hand show days as a yearling and two year old,as well as when she was in training and from recently.She's a serious butterball at the moment!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Layla is gorgeous!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such lovely eye candy! I've never really been one for gaited breeds, but man I can appreciate how pretty they are~


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Such lovely eye candy! I've never really been one for gaited breeds, but man I can appreciate how pretty they are~


<---- Hi  Well actually Saddlebreds are kind of special.. very few of them have the inclination to have extra gaits.. Those are the ones that can be "taught" to slow gait and rack.. but only few these days can be 5 gaited.. Majority are "regular" 3 gaited horses.. Mine is anyways


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Love everyone's Saddlebreds. Here is my crazy redhead Scarlett. We only trail ride, but she is so smooth and fun to ride.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

My mare is half Saddlebred if that counts :wink:


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> My mare is half Saddlebred if that counts :wink:



She is so pretty!!! 1/2 ASB and 1/2 what?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks  The other half is Percheron, so it makes her bigger and heavier than most SB crosses you see, but her SB side definitely shows.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> Thanks  The other half is Percheron, so it makes her bigger and heavier than most SB crosses you see, but her SB side definitely shows.



--- she is a Georgian Grande then  Yes I can see the Perch in her feet and her face - definitely has Saddlebred neck  Pretty girl - what a nice cross


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, she's registered Georgian Grande, I am just so used to saying Per/SB cross because the people I come across usually aren't familiar with GG's :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a ASB owner but I can really appreciate them. I love that unlike some other breeds that are hard to tell apart, you always know when a horse is ASB because they all seem to have that big, regal, streamline appearance and nearly roman nose. I absolutely love them.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

I've just joined the Saddlebred owners her. My Aunt, who was like a mother to me, passed and left me her horses. She never told me the breed of her mare or her gelding Sarge. I just got the horses home last night and with them came a letter explaining everything about them.

Sugar is a Saddlebred mare! No wonder my Aunt always told me I rode her wrong, and I've always wondered why she didn't trot. 

So I guess that I've joined the Saddlebred club.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

MarchingOn said:


> I've just joined the Saddlebred owners her. My Aunt, who was like a mother to me, passed and left me her horses. She never told me the breed of her mare or her gelding Sarge. I just got the horses home last night and with them came a letter explaining everything about them.
> 
> Sugar is a Saddlebred mare! No wonder my Aunt always told me I rode her wrong, and I've always wondered why she didn't trot.
> 
> So I guess that I've joined the Saddlebred club.


<===== Sorry to hear about your loss  Please keep us updated about bonding with your "new" horsey family members 
You know Saddlebreds can trot.. but some of them incline to being 5 gaited and some are just regular 3 gait


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

MarchingOn I too am very sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my favorite aunt a few years back as well. She too was a horse owner and animal lover hence, her being my favorite. Welcome to the world of Saddlebred lovers.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it normal for a saddlebred to look kind of chunky in build. She's slim but heavier in build compared to most I've seen.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

MarchingOn said:


> Is it normal for a saddlebred to look kind of chunky in build. She's slim but heavier in build compared to most I've seen.


<======== well are you going to snap and post some pictures? I like thicker built saddlebreds rather than the refined ones..


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

MarchingOn said:


> Is it normal for a saddlebred to look kind of chunky in build. She's slim but heavier in build compared to most I've seen.


I've seen a couple thicker saddlebreds at a local breeder here. 
My Saddlebred is the narrowest thing on the planet, and he weighs nothing, he is 16.3 and weighs only 980lbs. (This is AFTER I've gotten him to gain some weight. 
He is just a little over 5 years old now, and all of a sudden he is now a bit butt high. He still has a bit of growing and filling out to do.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Here he is on a side view. Definitely not even at the moment..

Excuse his fluffy messiness. He was being a bad boy and had to be longed right before this.. So he is just a bit scraggled.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

ApolloRider - he may look narrow (all ASBs are) but he's not light boned - I have seen some ASBs that are way daintier...


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

MyBrandy said:


> ApolloRider - he may look narrow (all ASBs are) but he's not light boned - I have seen some ASBs that are way daintier...


Ah, I read it wrong I thought he said narrow. I have seen a few light boned. The same breeder had them also. I saw the most beautiful sooty palomino at her place but she was VERY light boned. Stunning animal though!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

A few pics of my ASB girls playing in the snow a few days ago..


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

countryryder--Beautiful photos! What a lovely SB! <3


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

countryryder said:


> A few pics of my ASB girls playing in the snow a few days ago..


My boy has still ever seen snow..I hope he likes it!

When I bought him and he first made it home he was TERRIFIED of the heavy rain on the barn and he refused to leave his stall. I had to go stand outside so he realized it wasn't killer water from the sky. He also HATES mud. He goes out of his way to go around puddles and muddy areas. I don't know what he is gonna do in his area when we get heavier rains.. He is the biggest priss ever.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> My boy has still ever seen snow..I hope he likes it!
> 
> When I bought him and he first made it home he was TERRIFIED of the heavy rain on the barn and he refused to leave his stall. I had to go stand outside so he realized it wasn't killer water from the sky. He also HATES mud. He goes out of his way to go around puddles and muddy areas. I don't know what he is gonna do in his area when we get heavier rains.. He is the biggest priss ever.


 
My first thought was "He wouldn't like my state much" then I looked at your location and realized you are in my state :lol: Good luck with not liking the rain silly horse.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha. I know.

Poor guy. The barn owner put extra gravel in his run to keep it less muddy this winter. I really appreciated that.
People always laugh when that my response to "Wow, how do you keep him so clean during the winter".


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay - am I the only person who owns a Saddlebred that is a total PIG? 
I mean my Bruno (5 years old gelding) will roll in the smallest puddle of mud he will find and boy - I tell you - he rubs it in GOOD! Also in the morning when I go get him out of the barn to turn him out, he rubbed in all that poop from the stall floor as well.. C'mon horse! Last night you were so clean!!! Now his fur is glued with poop! So I actually have to brush him out again sometime in the morning if it's too cold out.... another bummer is he is bay / white pinto with majority of white on him.. So basically I just try to keep him from "disgusting" - he is just stained a lot but most of the time somewhat clean.. He's got gorgeous long and thick mane which is not worth washing unless it's just before a show because he will never keep it that way silly horse!

His motto is "the dirtier = the better - I am all boy!"


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I don't personally own a saddlebred, and I've only ridden one once, but after going to the Saddlebred Museum in Kentucky, I developed a new appreciation for the breed. They are such versatile animals, and so beautiful to boot. Not all are gaited, and they can do anything any other breed can do. At some point I want a saddlebred, or saddlebred cross. I also love that they can come in such a variety of colors. I've never ridden saddleseat, not really my thing, but at some point I'd love to have a lesson or two, just to expand my knowledge of different types of riding.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

dressagebelle said:


> I don't personally own a saddlebred, and I've only ridden one once, but after going to the Saddlebred Museum in Kentucky, I developed a new appreciation for the breed. They are such versatile animals, and so beautiful to boot. Not all are gaited, and they can do anything any other breed can do. At some point I want a saddlebred, or saddlebred cross. I also love that they can come in such a variety of colors. I've never ridden saddleseat, not really my thing, but at some point I'd love to have a lesson or two, just to expand my knowledge of different types of riding.


-- the ones that don't have that much hock and knee action usually excel in dressage, WP and hunt seat


----------



## BLSpromise (Nov 21, 2013)

tessamay I LOVE YOUR HORSE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

BLSpromise said:


> tessamay I LOVE YOUR HORSE!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you  I do too :wink:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

dressagebelle said:


> I don't personally own a saddlebred, and I've only ridden one once, but after going to the Saddlebred Museum in Kentucky, I developed a new appreciation for the breed. They are such versatile animals, and so beautiful to boot. Not all are gaited, and they can do anything any other breed can do. At some point I want a saddlebred, or saddlebred cross. I also love that they can come in such a variety of colors. I've never ridden saddleseat, not really my thing, but at some point I'd love to have a lesson or two, just to expand my knowledge of different types of riding.


They are very versatile,which is one of the reasons I'm so drawn to them,that and their elegant looks and history.  Most people just think of them in the gaited/saddleseat role,but they can do so much more than that.For example,the ASB stallion that I am hoping to breed to next year is used for dressage,jumping,driving,combined driving,skijoring,competitive trail,to name just a few things he does.And not only does he do it,but he excels at it! I've known of ASBs who were endurance mounts,trail horses,barrel racers,and jumpers in between their saddleseat shows.In short,they're pretty cool.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Zexious said:


> countryryder--Beautiful photos! What a lovely SB! <3


Thanks,Zexious.  It's actually two different ASBs,lol,but I like to think they're both lovely.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Oh, shoot! I'll have to go back and look again xD


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of Sugar, with hay hanging out of her mouth. It took me a while to get a half way decent picture, one where she did not twitch. Even though the vet says she is due to foal in Jan she doesn't look it, and this is her second foal.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Love her! She's a cutie.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> Love her! She's a cutie.


 
thanks


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful horses everyone! I think saddlebreds are gorgeous!


----------



## saddlebredridder (Nov 12, 2013)

April my yearling a bay filly 
Slammantha my bay brood mare she is 10 years old
Bang bang lulu a chestnut brood mare she is 7 years old She is the one with the star and stripe 4 white socks
an last is renaissance woman a chestnut brood mare she is 6 years old

I also just got a 5 gaited mare we call lucey her names is dream dancer. but I would need to her pics of her. Just got her last weekend. Old rode her 3 times now but I am in love she is so smooth.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, I'm usually always ready to brag about my girls. LOVE me some 1/2 saddlebreds! 

Here's Gigi aka TR Supergirl Tr Supergirl Saddlebred










and this is Patti aka LA Peppermint Patti, my absolute heart mare. La Peppermint Patti National Show









Smooth doesn't even begin to describe their gaits.


----------

